# Applesauce in place of oil



## jxb101 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello all, 

I have read all types of recipes that are supposed to be healthy, and they replace oil with applesauce. What do you all think about this? Are there some types of recipes that are better than others to try this in?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I assume you're talking about low fat baking. Muffins and coffeecakes are prime candidates.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

We went through that phase here at the house. It does work fairly well but nothing I would try to market of serve to a guest. There is a slight quality difference.

Infact there are a couple oil substitutes on the market that we have tried. I think they are primarily made with plums. They also worked fairly well but again the same rule of serving or selling applies.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

A commercial bakery company called Entenmanns, had a whole line of products made with apple sauce and prune puree. The fad lasted a while but was phased out. Some of products were good, others were not. I remember the brownies were not bad.


----------



## kiki (Sep 2, 2008)

I sometimes use applesauce in place of oil in banana bread.:lol:


----------



## penguin (Aug 30, 2008)

My husband and I prefer our chocolate chip cookies to be made with half the fat being applesauce.


----------



## scifimom (Apr 10, 2007)

I did a lot of research when my office mate wanted a good tasting low fat coffee cake. I found that replacing half the fat/oil with applesauce worked fine and didn't have a significant impact on the final crumb. I also used cake flour because the applesauce tends to make a more compact cake.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I use unsweetned applesauce all the time in my baking, no one has ever noticed the difference.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I can't imagine how you can;t taste the difference. I can imagine the texture comes the same, i don;t know, never tried it, but how can you not taste the apple in the final product? Are you talking about whole wheat muffins and quick breads, or are you talking white flour butter cake type stuff? I can imagine it being undetectable in a whole wheat cake, or a muffin, but do you modify recipes like butter cake? Also i would think that the different water content would require more than just substituting ounce-for-ounce the butter with the applesauce.


----------

